# swine flu vaccinations in Spain



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Spain vaccination against swine flu begins November 16th in case you wanted to know


Spain Vaccination against influenza A will begin on November 16 2009


I thought I'd copy this post from PeskyWesky under its own heading 

Thanks PW


Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> Spain vaccination against swine flu begins November 16th in case you wanted to know
> 
> 
> Spain Vaccination against influenza A will begin on November 16 2009
> ...


I seem to become a bit "obsessionated"  as my students would say about Swine 'flu...
No more posts from me about it!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I seem to become a bit "obsessionated"  as my students would say about Swine 'flu...
> No more posts from me about it!!


LOL

I'm sure there are those who are interested PW. I'm not one of them, I prefer not to pump my family or myself full of undisclosed chemicals just to make the pharmaceutical industry even richer. But thats just my opinion!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> LOL
> 
> I'm sure there are those who are interested PW. I'm not one of them, I prefer not to pump my family or myself full of undisclosed chemicals just to make the pharmaceutical industry even richer. But thats just my opinion!!
> 
> Jo xxx


We had the flu jab last year and it took us a good few months to get over it. I have spoken to Mrs H about swine flu jabs and she reckons that one small prick is enough in her life .


----------



## Warren D (Aug 18, 2009)

> Asked why other countries like Italy, France and Britain were ahead of Spain in immunizing its population, he blamed this situation on the *"strategy of organization"* of the communities themselves, because in some, they have not yet completed the campaign against seasonal influenza.


 Does that just mean that they are not organized?


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Organised or not I will NOT be having the jab. Dr Vidar Hilset gave an impassioned plea against the jabs in this weeks Spanias Beste. I am with Jojo 100% on this matter


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> Spain vaccination against swine flu begins November 16th in case you wanted to know
> 
> 
> Spain Vaccination against influenza A will begin on November 16 2009
> ...


This is info for those who want to have the jab, I'm not advocating its use


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Organised or not I will NOT be having the jab. Dr Vidar Hilset gave an impassioned plea against the jabs in this weeks Spanias Beste. I am with Jojo 100% on this matter


But Steve, we never agree!!!! you cant, you must change your mind immediately!!!LOL

Jo xxx


----------

